# Imagine having children, then they are born females and post shit like this on youtube



## Saoirsecel (Sep 25, 2020)

lol and some people here still wanna have children in this freaking century


----------



## lordgandy2000 (Sep 25, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> lol and some people here still wanna have children in this freaking century



Sometimes I feel bad for not being able to get a woman and have a family. Then I remember that means I won't have any daughters


----------



## Nautica (Sep 25, 2020)

lordgandy2000 said:


> Sometimes I feel bad for not being able to get a woman and have a family. Then I remember that means I won't have any daughters


Having a family dosent matter anyways if it isnt your purpose


----------



## Saoirsecel (Sep 25, 2020)

lordgandy2000 said:


> Sometimes I feel bad for not being able to get a woman and have a family. Then I remember that means I won't have any daughters


Having daughters is one of the most cucked things that exist


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Sep 25, 2020)

Nautica said:


> Having a family dosent matter anyways if it isnt your purpose


cope


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Sep 25, 2020)

Nautica said:


> Having a family dosent matter anyways if it isnt your purpose


It’s every organisms purpose

survival and reproduction


----------



## Nautica (Sep 25, 2020)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> cope


How? My purpose is to be a musician and artist. I don't care about females anymore or having kids. Those things just hold you back, depending on your purpose.

Nikola Tesla was a wifeless virgin with no kids, yet look at his contributions to the world.


----------



## recessed (Sep 25, 2020)

jfl at breeders


----------



## Nautica (Sep 25, 2020)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> It’s every organisms purpose
> 
> survival and reproduction


Humans are far more advanced intelligent organisms. We aren't restricted to lower level animalistic pleasures such as sex. If you live life like that, than your living life as the lowest form of a human being.


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Sep 25, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Having daughters is one of the most cucked things that exist


Some preislamic Arabs used to bury their newborn female babies alive to avoid shame


----------



## joeveniro (Sep 25, 2020)

ngl my dream is to have a daugther this fucking hurts to look at


----------



## TITUS (Sep 25, 2020)

Would fuck them both if legal age in my country ofc, good video.


----------



## Saoirsecel (Sep 25, 2020)

TITUS said:


> Would fuck them both if legal age in my country ofc, good video.


Imagine saying that on reddit


----------



## Saoirsecel (Sep 25, 2020)

joeveniro said:


> ngl my dream is to have a daugther this fucking hurts to look at


Why would you want that


----------



## wasted (Sep 26, 2020)

Nautica said:


> Nikola Tesla was a wifeless virgin with no kids, yet look at his contributions to the world.


Tesla was never appreciated for his work before he died.


----------



## Gonthar (Sep 26, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Having daughters is one of the most cucked things that exist


You send her to catholic school to get a proper education and eventually marry a decent, traditional man.


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Sep 26, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Having daughters is one of the most cucked things that exist


You mean literally your ego born again as a female to have an easy life and good chances to improve your bloodline is cucked? What kind of mental gymnastics have you done to achieve this?


----------



## Nautica (Sep 26, 2020)

wasted said:


> Tesla was never appreciated for his work before he died.


Yeah, because his inventions and work were for the greater good of humanity. If only his free energy tower could've been funded. Not having to pay for light and electricity. The greedy parasite class couldnt allow this


----------



## Saoirsecel (Sep 26, 2020)

EckhartTollemaxx said:


> You mean literally your ego born again as a female to have an easy life and good chances to improve your bloodline is cucked? What kind of mental gymnastics have you done to achieve this?


Your ego will get pounded and suck dicks


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Sep 26, 2020)

All I see are two worthless rape holes for my dick and after I am done I will dump them


Btw *Son or abortion*


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Sep 26, 2020)

Gonthar said:


> You send her to catholic school to get a proper education and eventually marry a decent, traditional man.


jfl if you think christian school girls don‘t turn into whores. they are just as sexual as all other girls.

it‘s the media that corrupts them, and neither education nor religion will prevent that from happening


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Sep 26, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Your ego will get pounded and suck dicks


Literally but it doesn't matter at that point as it's a female.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Sep 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Saoirsecel (Sep 26, 2020)

EckhartTollemaxx said:


> Literally but it doesn't matter at that point as it's a female.


It is cucked


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Sep 26, 2020)

If I have daughters, I will speak in depth about multiculturalism, feminism, racialism, LQBTQ agenda, history of sexual revolution, looks theory, religions, who controls the media, who controls the major institutions in the world, and how to have good personality. I will demand great discipline and willingness to think from them. They will not get so easily whipped up into propaganda and hysteria. They will behave in a moral way and think properly.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 26, 2020)

Not seeing any problems with this video, its a stupid video but there is nothing wrong with it. Its just 2 girls making "funny" content for their yt channel. I would just force them to not wear booty shorts while making the video.


----------



## Deleted member 7941 (Sep 26, 2020)

Chineseguyslefort said:


> I will demand great discipline and willingness to think from them. They will not get so easily whipped up into propaganda and hysteria. They will behave in a moral way and think properly.





Anybody who speaks like this has no self awareness, you say this as if millions of fathers before you haven't done the exact same thing,* IN TIMES WHEN MEN HAD AUTHORITY, AND THEY STILL FAILED*

When your daughter gets invited to "the spot" behind the bleachers by Chad to suck his dick, she isn't going to give a fuck about any "upbringing" or "discipline" and as a man you no longer have any authority to enforce your rules

You are seriously coping, the moment you have a daughter you are cucked

The only way to not lose in a rigged game, is to not play


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Sep 26, 2020)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Not seeing any problems with this video, its a stupid video but there is nothing wrong with it. Its just 2 girls making "funny" content for their yt channel. I would just force them to not wear booty shorts while making the video.


Right.... Imagine having a daughter that turns out a pornstar


Saoirsecel said:


> lol and some people here still wanna have children in this freaking century


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 26, 2020)

blkpillpres said:


> Anybody who speaks like this has no self awareness, you say this as if millions of fathers before you haven't done the exact same thing,* IN TIMES WHERE MEN HAD AUTHORITY AND STILL FAILED*
> 
> When your daughter gets invited to "the spot" behind the bleachers by Chad to suck his dick, she isn't going to give a fuck about any "upbringing" or "discipline" and as a man you no longer have any authority to enforce your rules
> 
> ...


there is one way to win:


Spoiler


----------



## Saoirsecel (Sep 26, 2020)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Not seeing any problems with this video, its a stupid video but there is nothing wrong with it. Its just 2 girls making "funny" content for their yt channel. I would just force them to not wear booty shorts while making the video.


Just check their channel


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 26, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Right.... Imagine having a daughter that turns out a pornstar



Well shitttt. I just thought they made stupid videos, I didnt realise they were pornstars. I would disown my daughter if I found out she was a porn star.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 26, 2020)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Well shitttt. I just thought they made stupid videos, I didnt realise they were pornstars. I would disown my daughter if I found out she was a porn star.


they are pornstars for real? i couldn't tell by their channel


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 26, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> they are pornstars for real? i couldn't tell by their channel



Idk dude, I cba going though their channel for long but they look like whores.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 26, 2020)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Idk dude, I cba going though their channel for long but they look like whores.


all women are whores but that doesn't mean they are pornstars


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 26, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> all women are whores but that doesn't mean they are pornstars



You can ask @PubertyMaxxer I am just going off what he said ealier. Idk if they are actual pornsatrs or not.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Sep 26, 2020)

mulattomaxxer said:


> You can ask @PubertyMaxxer I am just going off what he said ealier. Idk if they are actual pornsatrs or not.


No they aren't, i just said imagine


----------



## Saoirsecel (Sep 26, 2020)

They are not pornstars lol


----------



## GeordiLeFort (Sep 27, 2020)

EckhartTollemaxx said:


> You mean literally your ego born again as a female to have an easy life and good chances to improve your bloodline is cucked? What kind of mental gymnastics have you done to achieve this?


*"literally your ego born again"
"mental gymnastics"*


----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Sep 27, 2020)

I would Fritzlmaxx


----------



## Selfahate (Sep 27, 2020)

This form is full of prudes and cuckservatives


----------



## Saoirsecel (Oct 1, 2020)

Selfahate said:


> This form is full of prudes and cuckservatives


What?


----------

